# ALSA stopped working (with module-init-tools 3.1)

## JLP

Hi

Recently I updated my system with the latest versions. But after doing that ALSA (alsa-driver 1.0.7-r1) stopped working. I get these errors when I try to run it:

```
 * Loading ALSA drivers ...

 *   Loading: snd-emu10k1 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter(see dmesg)                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter(see dmesg)                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels
```

I also get this in /var/log/messages (I couldn't find enything in dmesg):

```
ov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise modprobe: WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Nov 27 10:17:30 enterprise modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Nov 27 10:17:44 enterprise snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk
```

The only thing that I could connect this problem to is module-init-tools being upgraded from 3.0-r2 to 3.1. Is that the problem or is it something else? How could I try to fix it?

----------

## genstef

In kernel 2.6 you do not need alsa-driver, please use the inkernel alsa system.

----------

## JLP

but the driver in kernel is the old version that is why I use the latest alsa-driver packages. And alsa-driver worked just fine until recently so I would like it to get working again as it used to.

----------

## genstef

You could try to look in bugzilla: bugs.gentoo.org if a bug is reported for this issue, or report a new one.

----------

## JLP

OK I will do that. Thanks for trying to help.

----------

## JLP

Well it looks like it realy is module-init-tools 3.1 that are causing this. I dovngraded to older version and now it woks just fine. I have filed a bug report here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72617

----------

## eradicator

chances are your kernel built ALSA modules and alsa-driver is installing over them but in a different location, so modprobe is confuesd.  a-d-1.0.7-r1 has been updated to check for this problem.

----------

## JLP

Today I upgraded the kernel from -r3 to r6. This time I made sure I disabled all the ALSA or OSS options in kernel config. I compiled the kernel and installed int and recompiled alsa-driver and nvidia-kernel. All was fine.

Then I again tried to emerge module-init-tools 3.1 abd the problems started again right after that. I then downgraded again and all is again back to normal. So all I have tried to do points to some problems in module-init-tools 3.1.

----------

## Konsti

Aah damn! The new mit  :Smile: 

I wondered why my system stops booting when loading snd-seq-oss when nothing changed at alsa   :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

downgrade module-init-tools was the solution for me.  :Smile: 

----------

## feld

i started having this problem too. dont know how i fixed it but THEN i have this problem:

running alsamixer or amixer i get

"illegal instruction"

is this the cause? i have NOT downgraded that package yet.

-Feld

----------

## feld

ok i found out that compiling alsa with CFLAG -msse2 causes alsa to break.

-Feld

----------

## knefas

 *feld wrote:*   

> ok i found out that compiling alsa with CFLAG -msse2 causes alsa to break.

 

can you please bug report to bugs.gentoo.org? It will help others. (just check if anybody did it before reporting)

 :Smile: 

----------

## sibov

 *feld wrote:*   

> ok i found out that compiling alsa with CFLAG -msse2 causes alsa to break.
> 
> -Feld

 

Thanks, i 'll try to emerge alsa without sse2 CFLAG and check if it works.

Still was downgraded to module-init-tools-3.0-r2 but yesterday i retried 

version 3.1 of module-init-tools with the same behaviour as above

mentioned.  alsa init crash !!!    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Note: I run acpid, and when i press the power button for short time my 

         system shutsdown. You do not need to hardreset Gentoo at the   

         alsa init hang.   :Wink: 

----------

